# Getting Ideas >.<



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I need to stop this. I don't understand my obsession with aquatic creatures, but it's there. I have a spare 0.3g and 2.5g. The 0.3 is a Kritter Keeper, and I got it because it was 5 bucks and I figured it would be good for salt baths, should I ever need to do them again. Plus, it's just adorable. The 2.5 has a glass lid and I have a rather powerful light to aim at it to promote plant growth.

So basically, I'm looking into getting some Cherry Shrimp. I was hoping that they may breed and I could distribute them to my other tanks, maybe for snacks, and sell them to local fish keepers. I bought some before, but my Gourami ate them all. I just had some questions about them before I seriously consider buying again.

I'm definitely using the 2.5g, but can the 0.3g be of any use to them?
I was going for a NPT- if that okay for the shrimp?
Are they fine without a heater? (I have one, but I was curious)
Do they need a filter?
How often do they breed?
Will they eat their young?
Aquadvisor said I could keep 15 in the 2.5- is that accurate?
How big do they get?
What is their success rate with Bettas?

Thank you to anyone and everyone who respond to my many questions! :-D


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

This is the set up that I'm considering for these guys-

A NPT 2.5g
Java moss
Anubias Nana
Most of my baby plants (cabomba, amazon sword, clippings from others)
No filter
A 25W heater adjusted to 74-78 degrees
10 shrimp

I've heard that with these guys you only need to clean the tank every 2 weeks, some say 4. I have no clue if this is accurate, but unless someone tells me it's good, I'll be sticking to once a week changes, maybe 10-30%, depending on how it seems to be going.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would probably do a small weekly water change, if only to keep it fresh. 

Your plan sounds great .


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, Matt! I'll hopefully set it up tonight, get the plants in, and order the shrimp within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

The tank is slowly heating up! I've got the gravel in and it's looking nice. Hopefully I'll have the temp figured out tomorrow so I can put plants in  I had to convince myself not to get another Betta when I finished this little tank >.< Those fish are running my life!


----------

